# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  This is a poll

## Maria

It's the only thing I can do competently with this new board :)

----------


## Steve Machol

Hey Maria, just so you know:

Default = New Blue

;)

----------


## Maria

I just copied them off the options. Default and Cool Blue are listed separately, presumably so that default can be whatever the newly introduced one is, so likewise on the poll. Because you never know, this poll could run and run. People could still be voting on it in ten years time. I set the time allowed to infinity, just in case.:)

----------


## Steve Machol

Yeah but I can change the default at any time.  In fact what's to say I won't do it just to mess up your poll?  :bbg:

----------


## Maria

It doesn't matter if you change it every ten minutes. People who have selected 'default' in the options section will still theoretically vote for 'default', since they won't know what the colour scheme they have is called. So there :)

The poll is invincible! (Unless Steve deletes it, which he can do, so it's actually, erm, vincible. But that's beside the point.)

----------


## JennyP

Maria: At midnight (my time) the teal is very soothing. 
Steve: If this reply goes thru, then the problem I emailed you about is fixed...
and if it doesn't...   :cry: 
BTW: WONDERFUL JOB! 
(please excuse my shouting, just wanted to show how impressed I am!)

----------


## John R

Sorry Maria but with your "colours" I need a very big bucket next to the puter....

----------


## hcjilson

I'm glad I came in early to give you a boost Maria!I seem to recall John saying that this is a bank holiday over there.I assume that is the civilized term for another day off!:):)

----------


## John R

You got that right HC  :D yep to some of us it means a day off but the retail side will have been at work if they are unlucky.
And for a change the suns been out on our bank holiday (usualy rains on them)

----------


## Joann Raytar

Didn't know you could change the way you view OptiBoard with different Stylesets?

Find out what Maria is talking about and personalize your OptiBoard colors and styles.  You can find out how in *Help With OptiBoard Forums* just go to the thread *What are Style Sets?*

There is quite a bit of other information in the Help Forums about all of the new features.

----------


## hcjilson

Maria, you will be happy to know...I logged in very early this morning on my *antique* Mac. Of course the color was that set by default.....HOWEVER..when I logged in...The program noticed I preferred Maria's Lilac and almost, as if by Magic...it turned into your color.I wish you could fix it so I could vote again....and again...to give your colour the recognition it deserves!:)

----------


## Steve Machol

Harry.

Are you saying the board automatically changed styles on you?  This has been happening to me me too, off and on.  I'd be interested in knowing if this happens to anyone else as well.

----------


## hcjilson

Sorry to be so long in replying I keep forgetting to *subscribe!* 
This Morning this section of Hyannis lost power....Just like in Cali :D :D :bbg:  When I came back on line, I checked my mail and saw Maria had made a post.When I clicked on the email link I was brought to the page in the default blue color, and informed that I would have to login to post.Somehow the email link shortcuts the cookie.When I use my bookmark link the program recognizes me and puts me into  *Maria's Lilac* *(shameless plug!* automatically! Perhaps we should inform the membership of this anomily?Before I put anything in Q&A I would like someone else to check this out!

I did check it out again and this is what I found.This phenom occurs *only*if you quit the session.I went back and clicked on the email link and was brought bact to the forum in Lilac.I then quit Netscape and relaunched it and then clicked on the email link and it was back to default blue.So *I think* as long as you don't leave a session the cookie will be remembered by the e-mail link.Check this out and let us know :)

----------


## hcjilson

I just went back (within the same session) and clicked on an older e-mail link, and it came up blue again...so I quess it doesn't have anything to do with leaving the session.Also I have noticed that the "Time" logs are not correct.Something strange is going on! 
best from "no clue harry"

1st edit- Time logs are now correct at 11:16
really don't know whats up :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Steve Machol

Harry,

This appears to be a bug in the forum.  Occasionally the style set will change randomly.  However if you check your Profile/Edit Options, you'll see that the style is exactly as it was before.  It's only that the display changes.

It will generally revert on its own as you've seen.  Or if you can't wait, just press 'Submit' in Edit Options and it will restore your style.

So far I've only heard of this happening to you and me.  I'd be interested in knowing if this has happened to others as well.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Nothing wrong here so far.  The only time I got funky colors was the day the board went live.

----------


## Sean

My colors have never switched on me yet........So far,so good. :Cool:

----------


## Blake

Okay, I voted for Maria's color.  That doesn't necessarily mean it's the scheme I'm using, but I had to ask myself if the point of voting was to be truthful, or to support Maria's ego.  I chose the latter...


:D 

Blake

----------


## Maria

See! Why can't the rest of you be more like Blake? He behaves himself, and agrees with me. Take heed, infidels!

----------


## Sean

Ok..............I'll try the Lilac for a week.;)

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by Sean_ 
> *Ok..............I'll try the Lilac for a week.;)*


Dont do it man you will never be the same again just look at the others using that colour scheme...............

----------


## mullo

I tried the lilac for a short time and found my eyes felt like I was staring at the sun. Even tried wearing shades but didn't help. Back to teal. Sorry Maria. Bringing home some polarized suns to try again soon......Mullo   :Cool:

----------


## harry a saake

:D Steve , i vote for Therminion

----------


## Sean

I've tried the lilac for a bit now ......no offense but i just could not adjust to it. Back to the New Blue i go.  ;)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> _Originally posted by Steve Machol_ 
> *Harry,
> 
> This appears to be a bug in the forum.  Occasionally the style set will change randomly. *


Steve, I have a cleaner program on my PC that cleans out the cookies and temporary files.  Every time I use it I have to log back on to get the cookie back and the next time I log on the board is in my default color again.  

If you ask people they may tell you they have to log in again to get their personalized start page for the Optiboard!

~Cindy

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Ahem...

Where is the option for PETE'S BUMBLEBEE YELLOW

I'm assuming you left this off your little poll because everyone would have naturally chosen the only color scheme that gives you a soothing white on black text...

Go on, everyone- give 'er a go... once you've tried yellow & black- you'll never go back!

Pete

----------


## Alan W

What do we call that earthy, yellow, beige-pink, with an occasional band of green-looking teal like color?

----------


## Steve Machol

Just a note to say this poll was started long before Pete's Bumblebee and Arizona Desert Sky were created.  If you want an accurate and up-to-date representation of OptiBoarder's style preferences, just start a new poll.  ;)

----------


## Joann Raytar

Believe it or not the "Low Vision" style set is a comfortable color combo.  Mostly white and grey tones with a little bit of blue, I actually like its simplicity.

----------


## Steve Machol

Interesting Jo.  Maybe I should create a variant of the Low Vision style with standard size fonts, and leaving everything else the way it is. :idea:

----------

